# GMR Blue Cat



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

I caught my first blue cat yesterday. I was excited to see one come out of the Great Miami quite a distance away from the Big O. I have only heard of two people who claimed to have caught any blues from the GMR. I didn't weigh or measure the fish. It was returned to it's home shortly after the photoshoot.


----------



## catfish101 (Jul 6, 2008)

what kind of bait were you using. looks maybe 28-30lbs +


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Sweet. He looks a little beat up.


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

gbourne, the fish rolled around on the sand bar a bit. She was nice and healthy when returned to the water. As for the bait, I used the filet mignon of cut bait; white bass.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

thats a really nice fish, good to see a blue coming out of there . 

not to second guess anyone...but that looks like maybe a 20 pound fish. 

very nice though!


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

nice!!!congrats!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Very cool to see them coming back! Congrats!


----------



## CatCarnage (Jul 17, 2007)

Congrats on the fish!!! especially a blue not out of the Ohio, But sorry I have to strongly disagree on 28-30 weight or even 20 lbs!! To me looks nowhere near that weight maybe 12-15 is my guess. But congrats nice fish keep it upand good luck!!


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

Went out and today on the Great Miami and took another blue. My brother as of today is in the blue cat club. This was his first as well. The fish had very recent spawning wounds. The anal fin had a gash and the tail had abrasions directly above the caudal fin. 

"Channel and blue catfish spawn at 70-84 degrees F, but 80-81 degrees is considered best. Flatheads spawn at 66-75 degrees" (Sutton, par. 6). The GMR is just a hair under 77 degrees F. The flathead fishing should pick up soon. It's kind of bizarre that we're taking blues when they should be spawning. Moreover, it's bizarre that flats should be done but none have been caught. It could be a number of things; the spot, ect..

Anyone catching any big flats from the GMR?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Just curious, did both of these blues come from above or below the Dam in Hamilton? Nice job on any cats from the GMR this year, its been a tough year so far!

Salmonid


----------



## catfishinfool247 (May 18, 2004)

Nice fish.I've caught several nice blues from the gmr but admittedly within a mile or 2 from confluence with the big river


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Been catching blues in the lower GMR for as long as I can remember. They never really left, good to see their moving north.

Slip


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

These were all caught about 20 miles upriver. they all seemed to have moved out of that spot. it must be a psawning area.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

we have gotten a couple over the years in the GMR. on was 16lb and came from the Miamitown area, trhe other was about 8lb and caught near fairfield. wish there were more of 'em though!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty sure that's a black crappie.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Fishman said:


> Pretty sure that's a black crappie.


LMAO

Nice blue. They love to roll around once you hook them.


----------



## catdreamin (Jul 30, 2008)

True blues have been intermittenly caught out of that hole over the years. They aren't really moving up, it's just a really deep hole. I haven't heard reliable info on one or seen one in a few years though.


----------

